# outdoor television??



## bofusmosby

I am a tech at a TV repair shop, and over the years, we have seen a lot of sets come in for repair that are left in a screened in room. Down here in Florida, not much of a problem with cold weather, but down here the moisture will cause all the metal inside to rust. Also, it seems that a common problem with these are bad speakers. Its not good to leave them out in an area that will be getting damp. I would suggest to put an old set out there, so if it only lasts a few years, no big loss.

Since I have only lived here is Florida, I have no idea what the really cold weather will do.


----------



## elscorcho

Exactly what I was wondering. As cold as our winters get up here, humidity in the summer is just as bad (not quite as bad as Florida though) and I figured being outside, without any climate control, dust protection etc. would have some kind of effect on it.

I do have an old TV that still works pretty good-I think I'll stick that out there for the summer and see how it goes.

Thanks for the info bofus-I do appreciate it.


----------



## bofusmosby

You're welcome.

BTW, the dust really doesn't seem to be as much of a problem as most people think. The dampness and humidity are the killers....sometimes.


----------



## jogr

Elscorcho,
If you want that tv out there so you can watch the Huskers and still enjoy our beautiful Nebraska fall days then get rid of that old TV and buy a 37" LCD HDTV. The games look awesome in High def and the 37" is plenty big for a porch but not that heavy to move. Put one mount outside and one inside so if you can watch the *bowl* game inside when it's cold. 

Warning: With this setup make sure everyone knows BYOB otherwise you'll go broke.


----------



## elscorcho

jogr said:


> Elscorcho,
> If you want that tv out there so you can watch the Huskers and still enjoy our beautiful Nebraska fall days then get rid of that old TV and buy a 37" LCD HDTV. The games look awesome in High def and the 37" is plenty big for a porch but not that heavy to move. Put one mount outside and one inside so if you can watch the *bowl* game inside when it's cold.
> 
> Warning: With this setup make sure everyone knows BYOB otherwise you'll go broke.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Your readin' my mind jogr-and hey, that inside/outside mount idea is pure (evil?) genius !!


----------



## ktkelly

Sunbrite TV is designed for outdoor application. There area couple others as well.


----------



## elscorcho

Thank you KT-I will look into those.


----------



## bofusmosby

Being in the TV repair business, I would be careful as to what you buy. Are there any service centers around that can work on these? Can parts be obtained? I have been in this business for over 30 years, and I have never seen one of these, being used, or in for repair. I would stay away from cheap Chinese junk.


----------



## jerryh3

bofusmosby said:


> Being in the TV repair business, I would be careful as to what you buy. Are there any service centers around that can work on these? Can parts be obtained? I have been in this business for over 30 years, and I have never seen one of these, being used, or in for repair. I would stay away from cheap Chinese junk.


Is there a TV that isn't made in China?


----------



## bofusmosby

Yes there is, but as I'm sure you probably know by now, they aren't easy to find. I know that it might be impossible to NOT buy things from china, but what ever you buy, first, make sure there is a factory authorized servicecenter located near you for the brand you are buying. Second, if you buy a flat-panel (Plasma or LCD) TV, or an HD TV, be sure and buy an extended warranty that has replacement coverage. This way, if the parts can NOT be obtained, then they give you another TV. Now if you are buying the bottom of the line set, then go ahead and use it until it breaks, remembering that it might not be repairable, so another set might need to be in the picture.

I had a customer buy an Olivia 32" HD LCD set, and it went out in 8 months. The set came with a full 1 year warranty. He called the factory, and they informed him that the repair would be at N/C, but HE would have to pay the shipping to the factory and back, which they quoted him a price somewhere between $300 and $400 dollars. He had only paid about $550 for the set. He brought it to our shop, and the bad board was over $350, not including the labor. Needless to say, he didn't get it repaired. It is still sitting at the shop waiting for him to pick it up unrepaired.

The reason I am saying this, is because I hate to see ANYONE get ripped off. If the TV was in warranty, the customer should not have to pay a penny for another set, or on shipping for the repair. I see this happen at least 1-2 times a week. Just do a little homework, and make sure there is a factory authorized service center located in your area.


----------



## ktkelly

It amazes me that so many people think ALL TV's are made in China, when in fact the largest amount are not.

Name brands such as LG, Toshiba, JVC, Mitsubishi, Sony, NEC, Panasonic, etc, etc, are not.


Off brands such as Vizio, Westinghouse, Insignia, Element, etc, etc, and other "CHEAP' no name brands mostly are.



And then a worse offense.

Coming on a forum and shilling for your company. Especially so with a product that is "water resistant" as opposed to "waterproof".

That's not bad enough, this same person has the audacity to recommend extended warranties, when everyone in the industry knows they are most generally a device for raising profit margins and generally serve no other purpose.


----------



## ktkelly

thetvshield said:


> Kelly, you seem to be well offended. I find that interesting.
> 
> We have a solution for a need. This topic came up when searching via google.
> 
> We are offering a solution. A shill is a person giving positive reviews or fake reviews and acting as a person who doesnt have involvement with a company. So thats wrong.



Everyone I know, in the industry, will tell you that "Shilling" is the desperate act of a person connected to a company, that rather than pay for the right to advertise his/her products, will do exactly as you have done.

I. E. Make a sad attempt to sell your product/s on a public forum. Most of which will remove the posts (as yours should be).


Want to be a paid vendor here on the DIY website so you're doing honest advertising? Do so. Otherwise, you shouldn't be posting anything relating to the product.

*Understand now?*




> I would get an extended warranty if your going to be placing a TV on a porch etc. Thats my personal advice. Guess you find my personal opinions offensive. As for yours I dont mind them and thank you for bringing them up.



It's not the opinions that I find offensive. It's that the opinions are couched in the shilling of your product.






> You can also find companies outside of the profit building means "store or direct manufacturer" that are more cost effective. This is of course letting someone do their own research to find that.



Hard to understand what you're saying/meaning in this sentence.



> The product is water resistant. Tell me a product thats water proof? Even specialty watches are resistant not proof. Meaning you cant jump into a pool with the CASE and use it as a flotation device or under water tv enclosure.


There are many _waterproof _cameras, watches, remote controls, etc, etc.



> Otherwise this case provided is sealed. We will have those videos displaying its ability to protect against water soon. Completely soaking the case with water just like the outside tv companies do. TV's that claim are waterproof imo arent. Do your research they say waterproof but thats a stretch when people are reporting tv's not working shortly after purchase and water inside the screens. We dont believe in that type of misleading sales approach. Again another subject.
> 
> No one was talking about building a waterproof case in any such event. These or homemade diy boxes are most likely not going to be waterproof. This is a solution for those not wanting to spend 2,000-5,000 on a TV.
> 
> Cheers.




And here's something for those that want a case. From a company that is NOT out here on public forums hawking there wares....

http://www.mounts.com/flat-panel-mounts/enclosure.php


A *professional* level product I might add.


Have a good day....


----------



## Snav

On the note of US-based tv production companies.

Some places have a show-room where you can buy - without the cost of the middle man - their products. . . I have a Timex company nearby and we go to their outlet store for their watch products al lthe time - by far much cheaper and they offer decent warrenties.

I'm certain that tv companies do the same as well - it's just a matter of searching and finding them.


----------



## bofusmosby

ktkelly said:


> It amazes me that so many people think ALL TV's are made in China, when in fact the largest amount are not.
> 
> Name brands such as LG, Toshiba, JVC, Mitsubishi, Sony, NEC, Panasonic, etc, etc, are not.
> 
> 
> Off brands such as Vizio, Westinghouse, Insignia, Element, etc, etc, and other "CHEAP' no name brands mostly are.
> 
> 
> 
> And then a worse offense.
> 
> Coming on a forum and shilling for your company. Especially so with a product that is "water resistant" as opposed to "waterproof".
> 
> That's not bad enough, this same person has the audacity to recommend extended warranties, when everyone in the industry knows they are most generally a device for raising profit margins and generally serve no other purpose.


ktkelly

Sorry that you are mistaken! You can NOT go by the brand name of a set today to determine where the set was manufactured. I have been in the TV repair business going on 35 years, and yes, I DO know what I am talking about. For example, I worked on a large Sony LCD set today, and looking on the back, where the model and ser.#'s are, it plainly said, "MADE IN CHINA". You have to look at the back of the set, NOT the brand name. Yes, there are some sets that are made here in the states, but the overwhelming majority of them are made over seas. This is not an opinion, but a fact! Yes, there are also those made in Mexico. My opinion would be, anything made in China should be bypassed. 

There are many companies that can't compete with the cheap Chinese labor force, so these companies (Sony being one of them) has some of their sets made in China. There are many other companies that do the same, but have the Chinese company put "their" name on it, so it will be considered a better set.

Let's see, Polaroid...Chinese, Kodak...Chinese, RCA...Chinese, Insignia...Chinese, Scott...Chinese, Akai...Chinese (most, not all), ILO...Chinese, Sony...Chinese (some of them), Maxent...Chinese, and I could go on and on. ALWAYS check the label on the back of the sets to be sure where they are made.


----------



## ktkelly

bofusmosby said:


> ktkelly
> 
> 
> Let's see, Polaroid...Chinese, Kodak...Chinese, RCA...Chinese, Insignia...Chinese, Scott...Chinese, Akai...Chinese (most, not all), ILO...Chinese, Sony...Chinese (some of them), Maxent...Chinese, and I could go on and on. ALWAYS check the label on the back of the sets to be sure where they are made.



Thanks,

You have named a bunch of no name brands, other than your claim of SOME Sony products, which clearly backs my statement about buying a name brand.



Think about it; other than some old venerable names such as RCA and Westinghouse, of which a Chinese company bought the nights to (the name), most well known name brands, are made in Japan, Korea and the like.

*US made TV's?*

I don't believe there are any that survived the overwhelming flood of product from Asia.


Sadly, the desire for making a TV purchase has become a matter of "what's the lowest price". Why has Vizio been so successful? The general public ran out and bought their TV based on it being the cheapest. The WalMart mentality is what made that company. 

I think this thread is a good indicator of that mentality. The original poster is looking for a cheap way to have a TV outside. In my opinion, there really is no cheap solution. 

Do it right or don't do it.

Or maybe just buy one of those Chinese junk flat panels and figure on throwing it away when it fails.


----------



## bofusmosby

IMO, unless the TV is waterproof, NO SET should be outside, or for that matter, in a screened in area. The dampness will destroy any set over time. Of course the new flat-panel sets will never last like the old CRT based sets. The average age of a flat-panel set when it comes into my shop with problems is 1-3 years.

BTW, I don't just "Claim" to say that some Sony sets are made in China, that is a fact. I strongly recommend that on ANY set purchase, the country of manufacturer can easily be checked by just looking on the back label. NEVER go by just a brand name. In the past you could, but not anymore.


----------



## av-geek

I just recently did a job where a gym had 4 flat-panel Mitsubishi TV's (Made in Japan) installed in an indoor swimming pool area. The TV's were installed in weather-resistant metal cabinets to keep any errant splashing off of them. The environment, was of course very warm and moist. The TV's did not last 3 years. NOT because of the moisture, but because of chlorine in the pool corroded the electronics inside. All the circuit boards were covered with white dusty stuff where the solder and any other exposed metal was!

We are replacing the TV's with projectors  The projectors will actually be installed in some climate-isolated offices, with long-throw lenses shining the picture onto vinyl screens through windows that look out over the pools. A great solution I think...The projectors are staying where the environment is much more comfortable for the electronics. So, thinking back to the original poster's comment, a projector may be a good idea...as long as most of the TV viewing won't be in direct sunlight (projectors today are quite bright). The projector can be located inside the house and shine through a window onto an inflatable or pull-up screen somewhere on the deck.


----------

